# externe Fesplatte wird nicht erkannt



## grit_jablonski (30. Oktober 2004)

Hallo,

ich habe gerade versucht, an den parallelen Port meines Dell Latitude C600 eine externe SCSI - Festplatte anzuschließen und sie wurde mir nirgends angezeigt.
Warum nicht?
 
Der parallele Anschluß ist im Setup umschaltbar zwischen ECP(default)/Normal(AT-compatible)/Bi-directional(PS/2 compatible). Habe alle drei Einstellungen ausprobiert, nichts. Was heißt das überhaupt?
Die externe Festplatte ist von LaCie.
Hilfe!

Grüße

Grit


----------

